# Mon scanner PIXMA MG7750



## Tamil Nadhu (11 Août 2017)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai une imprimante multifonctions CANON MG7750 depuis la fin de l'année dernière. 
Mon ordi : iMac 2015 reconditionné acheté il y a un mois sur l'Apple Store (sur Sierra 10.12.5).

Tout fonctionnait parfaitement jusqu'à ce que j'essaie ce matin de scanner depuis l'écran d'accueil. A chaque fois, l'écran d'accueil indique "traitement en cours, veuillez patienter", puis rien ne se passe ! Par contre, je peux scanner sans problème depuis le logiciel "Canon Quick Menu (!). En réalité, c'est beaucoup plus long que d'appuyer sur un bouton de l'écran d'accueil... et puisque cela marchait avant, j'aimerais bien savoir ce qui cause ce dysfonctionnement.
Je précise que je n'ai aucun problème - depuis l'écran d'accueil - pour copier (donc la numération fonctionne) ou pour imprimer.
J'ai contacté CANON. Le technicien m'a demandé de débrancher/rebrancher, changer de port usb (je l'avais déjà fait avant...), supprimer les pilotes puis les réinstaller : cela n'a rien changé. Puis il m'a dit qu'il ne connaissait pas les Mac.... 

Je me demande si cela ne viendrait pas de la dernière mise à jour Sierra(10.12.6) que j'ai installée récemment. 

Peut-être certains d'entre vous ont-ils rencontré ce souci après la MAJ, ou pourraient-ils avoir une idée pour solutionner mon problème.

Merci de votre aide.
Cordialement et bon week-end.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (11 Août 2017)

Salut

Tu peux tenter ceci :
Tu vas dans menu /préférences systèmes/Imprimantes Scanner puis clic droit dans la fenêtre de gauche et là tu fais "Réinitialiser le système d'impression".
Tu débranches ensuite l'imprimante et tu redémarres le Mac.
Tu rebranches ensuite l'imprimante et tu ré-essaies


----------



## Tamil Nadhu (11 Août 2017)

Bonsoir jeanjd63,

Tu m'a souvent aidée et je t'en remercie.
En l'occurence, j'ai déjà tenté cette manip. mais cela n'a rien réglé.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (11 Août 2017)

Et si tu tentes d'installer ce driver pour scanner : https://www.canon.co.uk/support/con...ype=drivers&language=&os=macOS 10.12 (Sierra)


----------



## Tamil Nadhu (11 Août 2017)

J'ai réinstallé les derniers pilotes depuis le site de CANON  FRANCE. 
Celui-ci est-il différent ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (11 Août 2017)

Je ne sais pas.


----------



## Tamil Nadhu (11 Août 2017)

Je vais tout de même tenter de l'installer tout à l'heure.
Comme je dois sortir, je reprendrai le fil pous tard.
Je te remercie.
A+

Hélas : c'est celui que j'ai installé ce matin 
Merci quand même...
A+


----------



## Tamil Nadhu (12 Août 2017)

Bonjour,

suite de mes peregrinations....

Pour en avoir le coeur net, j'ai raccordé mon scanner à mon MacBookPro encore sous Yosemite : et bien, ça marche !!!
Donc, le problème vient  bien de Sierra.
Bizarre, puisque j'ai téléchargé les pilotes pour Sierra sur le site de CANON.
Avez-vous une idée ?
Je précise que Sierra (10.12.5) était déjà installé quand j'ai acheté mon iMac. Malheureusement, je ne me rappelle pas si j'ai utilisé le scanner avant de passer à la dernière mise à jour (10.12.6)...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Août 2017)

kerala48 a dit:


> J'ai réinstallé les derniers pilotes depuis le site de CANON  FRANCE.
> Celui-ci est-il différent ?



Voici la méthode pour une réinstallation propre (source : assistance Canon) :



> Aller dans pomme / préférence système / imprimantes et fax
> 
> Sélectionnez votre MG puis cliquez sur le signe –
> 
> ...



Après quoi, il faut télécharger et installer les dernières versions des pilotes disponibles sur le site de Canon.


As-tu procédé ainsi ?


----------



## Tamil Nadhu (13 Août 2017)

Bonjour Himeji,

En fait, j'avais tout fait sauf aller dans Bibliothèque  et supprimer le répertoire.
J'avais aussi passé Onyx.
Aujourd'hui, je ne suis pas chez moi et n'ai donc pas accès à mon iMac.(je poste depuis mon MacBook).Je tenterai ce soir à mon retour. Ce qui m'étonne, c'est que je peux scanner depuis Quick Menu, mais pas depuis l'écran d'accueil.

Par contre, puisque tu a l'air de bien connaître les imprimantes/scanner CANON, sais-tu comment se débarrasser de "My image Garden" ? J'ai eu le tort de l'installer sur mon MacBook quand j'ai acheté l'imprimante et maintenant à chaque utilisation (depuis l'écran d'accueil qui marche très bien !), je ne peux plus enregistrer doc., photo, etc... tout simplement sur le bureau... ou ailleurs  

Je reviens ici quand j'aurai essayé ta manip.
Bon dimanche.Merci.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Août 2017)

kerala48 a dit:


> Bonjour Himeji,
> 
> En fait, j'avais tout fait sauf aller dans Bibliothèque  et supprimer le répertoire.
> J'avais aussi passé Onyx.
> ...



Je l'ai aussi installé quand j'ai acheté mon imprimante mais je ne m'en sers pas (j'utilise Transfert d'images). Et je n'ai jamais cherché à le désinstaller.

Pour une désinstallation garantie 100% propre, je ne sais pas. Sinon, c'est comme pour n'importe quelle application : tu mets l'application à la corbeille et tu parcours le dossier Bibliothèque de ton compte utilisateur à la recherche de fichiers ou dossiers liés à l'application.


----------



## Tamil Nadhu (13 Août 2017)

Himeji a dit:


> Je l'ai aussi installé quand j'ai acheté mon imprimante mais je ne m'en sers pas (j'utilise Transfert d'images). Et je n'ai jamais cherché à le désinstaller.
> 
> Pour une désinstallation garantie 100% propre, je ne sais pas. Sinon, c'est comme pour n'importe quelle application : tu mets l'application à la corbeille et tu parcours le dossier Bibliothèque de ton compte utilisateur à la recherche de fichiers ou dossiers liés à l'application.



OK. : la bonne vieille méthode.. J'essaieraI quand j'aurai réglé mon problème sur l'iMac.

A suivre...


----------



## Tamil Nadhu (13 Août 2017)

Me revoilà !
J'ai effectué toutes les manifs indiquées par Himeji, excepté : "Allez sur bibliothèque / image capture / twain data source / et supprimer les répertoires du MGxxxx" , car je n'ai pas trouvé "twain data source". Par contre, dans  Bibliothèque- Printers, j'ai supprimé l'imprimante. Puis dans "Préf." j'ai supprimé les préférences imprimante.
Ensuite, j'ai re-téléchargé les pilotes sur le site CANON, mais le problème reste le même.
Je peux imprimer et copier depuis l'écran d'accueil, mais  scanner seulement à partir de Quick Menu (heureusement !), impossible de le faire depuis l'écran d'accueil.

Puisque je peux scanner depuis l'écran d'accueil avec mon MBPro sur Yosemite, je pense que le problème vient de la dernière MAJ Sierra avec laquelle les pilotes CANON ne sont pas encore compatibles.

Ras le bol de me prendre la tête depuis 2 jours !!!
Je vais patienter en attendant une solution miraculeuse.

Encore merci à jeanjd63 et à Himeji des efforts déployés pour essayer de m'aider.

Bonne fin de WE.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (13 Août 2017)

Pas de quoi et profite du soleil. S'il y en a.


----------



## Tamil Nadhu (13 Août 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Pas de quoi et profite du soleil. S'il y en a.



Même pas ! Je suis à Paris, et il fait un temps plus que mitigé...
Merci et à bientôt sûrement sur ce site.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (13 Août 2017)

kerala48 a dit:


> Même pas ! Je suis à Paris, et il fait un temps plus que mitigé...
> Merci et à bientôt sûrement sur ce site.


Chez moi aussi, mais c'est aussi agréable que le soleil brulant.


----------



## Tamil Nadhu (24 Août 2017)

Bonjour à tous,

Suite de mon aventure.....

Après ma demande d'aide faite sur le site de CANON il y a 2 semaines, je viens de recevoir (seulement !) une réponse.
Cela paraît tellement invraisemblable  que je vous la retransmets telle quelle : 

"Cher Client,

Nous vous remercions d’avoir contacté le Service Clientèle Canon.

Sous Mac OS X 10.11/10.12, les commandes de numérisation effectuées depuis l'imprimantes connectée en USB ne peut fonctionner.
Il est en effet nécessaire de démarrer la numérisation depuis votre système Mac OS.

Cordialement".

Ainsi, moi qui avais acheté  cette imprimante récente pour sa supposée comptabilité avec SIERRA, je dois admettre qu'il n'est pas possible de l'utiliser "tout bêtement" depuis l'écran d'accueil

Si cela peut être utile à certains d'entre vous.... 
En ce qui me concerne, la prochaine fois que j'achèterai une imprimante, je choisirai une marque vraiment compatible  avec Apple. 

Cordialement.


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Août 2017)

Mouai. Je ne suis même pas étonné. Typiquement Canon. Néanmoins, à 180 € l'imprimante, on pouvait s'attendre à autre chose concernant le support macOS.

Il précisent "en USB" donc sous-entendu que cela fonctionne en WiFi ou autre ?

En regardant le Test de Les Numériques, je m'aperçois que cette machine est dotée d'un port Ethernet.

T'as pensé à la brancher derrière un routeur ? Si ça coince en USB ça passera peut-être en Ethernet.


----------



## Tamil Nadhu (24 Août 2017)

En fait, je n'ai  tenté qu'en USB. 
C'est vrai que ça marche "peut-être" en Wifi ou Ethernet, mais j'ai passé tellement de temps à chercher (supprimer les pilotes, les réinstaller, etc...), qu'à dire vrai, du fait que je ne scanne pas tous les jours et que l'imprimante marche très bien via l'écran tactile (bizarre, non  ?), j'ai décidé de faire avec pour l'instant. Mais je tenterai peut-être à moment perdu, rien que pour en avoir le coeur net !!!
Quant au support Canon par téléphone, ils ne semblent pas connaître le fonctionnement des Mac.
Comme tu le dis très justement :  à ce prix là, sans compter le prix des cartouches d'encre, j'étais en droit d'espérer une machine au Top.
Bonne journée.


----------



## aymar18 (7 Mai 2021)

kerala48 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'ai une imprimante multifonctions CANON MG7750 depuis la fin de l'année dernière.
> Mon ordi : iMac 2015 reconditionné acheté il y a un mois sur l'Apple Store (sur Sierra 10.12.5).
> ...





kerala48 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'ai une imprimante multifonctions CANON MG7750 depuis la fin de l'année dernière.
> Mon ordi : iMac 2015 reconditionné acheté il y a un mois sur l'Apple Store (sur Sierra 10.12.5).
> ...


salut

J'ai aussi eu un incident comme toi, j'ai réinstallé le pilote, j'ai pris le pilote à ce lien
https://www.canonprinterdriver.org/2021/01/canon-pixma-mg7750-printer-driver.html
Continuez d'essayer et bonne chance


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Mai 2021)

aymar18 a dit:


> Continuez d'essayer et bonne chance



Plus de quatre ans après ? T’es un gros sadique. 

Il a largement eu le temps de se pendre dans sa cave avec le câble USB. J’espère néanmoins qu’il est passé à autre chose.


----------

